# With all the talk....



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

With all the talk about snow still falling, and late starts on clean ups, I wonder how the farmers are doing? Late plantings? Shorter growing seasons? Wonder if vegetable and fruit prices will be affected due to late starts by farmers?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Its not a late start, the outdoor start hasn't started yet, not because of weather but because its not time to start the start.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Now use pickle fart 5 times in one sentence. LOL


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> Now use pickle fart 5 times in one sentence. LOL


Give me 5 minutes,I'm composing limericks for those poor guys that cut lawns over on lawnsite


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Some guys have started doing tillage in my area. 

Planting does not typically start here till April 15th as a rule of thumb for us. Ground temps are still to cold before then. 

A lot can change in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Around here vegetable gardens don't get planted until at least mid-May. Some farmers may start them in greenhouses, but the threat of frost is too high to really do much before then. 

Farmers like to have seed in the ground about the same time through the end of May, and they only start worrying if they can't get it done by Memorial Day. 

It isn't a late start for everyone, nothing really oot of the ordinary.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Small organic operations covered the ground with black weed barrier aboot a week or so ago to get the ground warming in. By the middle of April they'll start planting and remove the weed barrier during the day but put it back on at night. Once the seeds have germinated they put hoops over the rows and cover them with a semi transparent plastic sheet to act like a mini green house. By the end of May frost and snow is no longer a threat and all that crap is pulled.

Large scale operations don't plant till the middle-end of May.

Most of our fruit growers are on the western slope at lower elevations which boarder the desert and they run aboot 10-15degrees warmer than the Front Range. They have fans set up in the tree rows to prevent the bud/blossoms from getting frosted.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

around here it should be lime spreading time...too wet to get into fields, middle of april should be top dress wheat, pea planting tillage should be thought about


----------

